# New Pet Pigeons



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Here is the first picture of my two new babies at 3 days old. I changed this from the old thread in the Wild "Feral" Pigeon category to this one because these are not wild ferals, but rather beloved pets. Cool.

Take care, All, and happy pigeoning.

Mike


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so adorable. Have fun with them, they grow so fast.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations to the mom and dad, where are they, (they are not in the pic)...by the way?


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi, All.

Both Mom and dad are just outside the camera view, racing in to cover the babies. I had the canera prepositioned in the pigeon room bacause they are so quick to get between the camera and the babies. Just a second after this picture was taken, mom was sitting on them, and dad returned to his previous perch since mom had everything under control.

These birds are so cool.

Talk to you later,


Mike


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Your babies are adorable, and what tidy parents, keeping a poo-pile  I look forward to seeing their photo album grow


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're cuties!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just precious, Mike! Enjoy literally every minute with the babies .. they grow up so fast, you will wonder if your eyes are deceiving you or if the baby fairy switched babies on you  

Terry


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Well, the time has come to either commit or get off the pot, so to speak. Tomorrow morning is the set time of release of the parent birds back into their original flock. The babies will be 12 days old and easy enough to care for at that stage. I have been touching them and petting them since they were born and they seem to be used to me being around. They nuzzle my fingers whenever I am close enough for them to reach my hand, peeping the whole time. Both parents have stopped trying to keep me away from the kids, like the used to do at first by jumping between me and the nest whenever I approached it. I know that I am fully capable to caring for these young ones, but a little voice in the back of my head keeps saying, caution, caution, don't do it. I guess that is a normal reaction. The reasonable doubt, that is what separates us from the beasts.

Anyway, the adventure really begins tomorrow. Just so you all know how I plan to realease the adults. I have built a small carrying cage for the purpose. I will release them at the feeding area when the flock is present to welcome them home. The temperatures for this week are a little above normal, not freezing cold as it has been, so they will have an easier time readjusting to the colder temps. It shall be a flawless and fairly comfortable release. I am looking forward to seeing them every morning to tell them how thier kids are doing. 

By the way, a step by step review of this whole procedure from the onset can be found at this address, should anyone be interested. I will be updating it periodically. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/goulian01/MyPigeonExperiment

Take care, All, and happy pigeoning.


Mike


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good luck with the release, Mike, and also with becoming the sole parent of the youngsters! I'm sure all will be just fine and will look forward to updates and photos!

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow a big milestone. Good luck to the whole 'family'


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I'll be the first to say I don't or can't keep up with every single post or thread and a lot of times it's sort hit and miss and playing catch up.
Anyway.........what is the reason for turning the parents out at this time? I'm sure that with the age of the babies, they'll be just fine and can be raised by you. Most of us have done it a few or numerous times. 
I know that I've had babies fully self feeding at 16 days of age so just wondering why 12 days old instead of 18 or 20 when the babies would be much easier to take care of and it would give Dad and Mom a little more time with them? 
Just curious.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi, Lovebirds.

In answer to your question, I guess the main reason for letting the adults go now is due to the break in the very cold weather. This whole week is predicted to be a bit milder than normal. I thought that would give the birds a better time at adjusting from the warmth of the room to the cold of the great outdoors. Plus a bit more bonding time fo me with the young ones.

I put box adults in a box and release them together into their original flock yesterday morning on the way to breakfast. They walked out, looked around for a bit, and began to eat with their flock mates. I could tell they were a bit nervous but they seemed to do well. They were stil their on my way back from breakfast and ate with the other birds. 

I hope they are there again today so I can say "Hi."

The babies were a bit difficult to get started using the seringe, but the female came around quickly. It took the male a few more sessions to get the idea. I am basing the male/female thing on something I read that said usually the first egg is the male and the second is the female. Time will tell.

Take care, All.

Mike


----------

